# Ottawa Continental Music closing out sale. ;)



## Chito

Just saw this. I'm surprised it lasted this long. The owner is actually retiring. Everything in that store comes from China. And some of the prices are ridiculous. Most Ottawa guys would probably know about this place.

Music Store Ottawa, Drums, Amplifiers, Guitars


----------



## marcos

Worst place i have ever been in. Rude arrogant and that was the owners !!!


----------



## johnnyshaka




----------



## mhammer

But but but, what will happen to all those Baron and Intex guitars I got so used to seeing for resale on Kijiji? And those amps that people advertise, using the wattage consumption on the back plate by the power cord as an indicator of power output? (50W into an 8" speaker)


----------



## Chito

I think I bought a harmonica in that store way back in the 90s. I couldn't believe how rude the owner was. I thought it was just me. LOL Later on I find out he's like that to everybody.


----------



## rollingdam

mhammer said:


> But but but, what will happen to all those Baron and Intex guitars I got so used to seeing for resale on Kijiji? And those amps that people advertise, using the wattage consumption on the back plate by the power cord as an indicator of power output? (50W into an 8" speaker)


You can now find them at Howard's Pawn Shop a few doors down.


----------



## rollingdam

I dealt with this guy years ago in a professional capacity not related to music. He and his sons were investing in commercial real estate and this did them in when the economy tanked.

He really became bitter about the bankruptcy and I wonder why he decided to open another music store. His ego got the best of him and he was rude and obnoxious with his customers-I am sure he never had any repeat business. His only employee was the woman he left his wife for. I will not be sorry to see him gone -Alibaba and the other Chinese wholesalers may miss him though.


----------



## 10409

Heard so many stories over the years, never been there myself. In what’s probably his only defence, his shop is in vanier, a low income part of Ottawa. I’d hate to think of the foot traffic that came through if it was my place. I doubt it’s random that L&M set up shop somewhere you have to drive to


----------



## Guest

L & M likes to own their buildings, and even the multi tenant buildings like in Kanata. Apparently now they only open up their stores in their own building... So the cost of real estate could be a big factor in why they are located a little out of the way.


----------



## colchar

mhammer said:


> And those amps that people advertise, using the wattage consumption on the back plate by the power cord as an indicator of power output? (50W into an 8" speaker)



Those people drive me nuts.


----------



## SG-Rocker

I went there once, on a dare.

The owner was rude when I said I was just looking.

Immediately struck me as the kind of place not designed to make money.


----------



## Guest

He was belligerent to me as well. He could sniff out someone who played Fender, Gibson etc. and got his licks in first I think.


----------



## Bullet

As an amateur Toronto guitarist who hasn’t had the unique “pleasure” of darkening this establishment’s door steps, I get a bittersweet chuckle out of reading our forum member’s stories about this place.
We all deal with angry folks but people who make music, live for music and express themselves through this medium, it strikes me as a sad thing to have to deal with this kind of negative energy if we want to look, touch and play new gear - and ultimately spend our hard earned $$ 
IMO, this person was in the wrong business at the wrong time in his life but that’s not an excuse for him to get down on the customers who were paying his bills. 
I would not wish ill will on anyone who wants to open a business but based on these stories, it sounds like this store’s closing was long overdue.


----------



## Guest

The video tour shows reviews on the left side of Google Maps. So many people got Soup Nazi'd

Google Maps


----------



## Bullet

Player99 said:


> many people got Soup Nazi'd
> 
> Google Maps


“No Guitar for you” !!


----------



## mhammer

Without wishing to be prejudicial, the neighbourhood where this store is situated is generally considered one where housing costs are very low, and is disproportionately populated by new Canadians and low-income folks. Perhaps they are more accustomed to badgering from merchants in their country of origin. I know the more aggressive attitude adopted by the various pawn shop owners along St. Antoine St. in Montreal, adjacent to the original location of Steve's Music, is something we simply would not tolerate any more when shopping for a guitar or amp. But in those days, we simply took it in stride.

People can learn to accept less than desirable commercial/mercantile practices if it is prevalent enough. In the case of Ottawa, before L&M came to town, there were only a few large music stores where a novice musician could go to have a wide choice of modest-means gear. This particular store pretty much covered and served the eastern half of the city. There used to be a competitor in a nearby shopping mall, but then they relocated - twice - and eventually went under, after moving to the far south end of the city.


----------



## jbealsmusic

Chito said:


> Just saw this. I'm surprised it lasted this long. The owner is actually retiring. Everything in that store comes from China. And some of the prices are ridiculous. Most Ottawa guys would probably know about this place.
> 
> Music Store Ottawa, Drums, Amplifiers, Guitars


Lots of good memories there ... for the wrong reasons. But amusing enough to me.

This is their tactic... Buy guitars direct from China, mark them up 10X (1000%), and leave them perpetually on clearance for 50% off. Let people haggle for up to 80% off, and you still double your money at minimum. Their profit margins are astronomical!

I don't know all the gory details, but the owner ran into some serious problems with the usual brands/distributors and had to come up with another solution. He ended up finding OEM manufacturers in China, came up with a couple of his own branding ideas, and started buying straight from the factories rather than re-selling other brands.

It's exactly what Rondo Music does, as well as a number of other companies. The difference? His wild/unpredictable attitude and excessive markup.

The guitars on his wall are worth about 20% of what he prices them at, at best. He would still sell them at a reasonable profit if he priced them appropriately, and people wouldn't feel so ripped off because they'd be paying a reasonable price given the quality of the instruments. I worked for an owner like that once... Extremely resistant to change and impossible to convince them that anything will work except what they're already doing. "Why force yourself to sell 10 guitars at $200 when you could sell just one to some sucker at $2000?"

Hated my life working in a store like that. Still recovering...


----------



## Guest

This store is called INTERcontenental Music. He had a store on Montreal Rd. in the '80's called Continental Music that went bust. I remember almost buying a big orange Gretsch there when I was 16. I wished I would have. Perhaps when he tried to start up again as INTERcontinental Music he couldn't get any brands due to stiffing them before, so he found a solution. Cheap China crap.


----------



## jbealsmusic

Just took a quick look at their sale... The current liquidation prices would be considered normal/new prices for that stuff to me. Still... I bet he'll do tax in with a cash purchase. Might be worth a look for a few "project" guitars on the cheap.


----------



## 10409

jbealsmusic said:


> Just took a quick look at their sale... The current liquidation prices would be considered normal/new prices for that stuff to me. Still... I bet he'll do tax in with a cash purchase. Might be worth a look for a few "project" guitars on the cheap.


Let us know how the haggling goes. I have a mini camera you can hide in your hat.


----------



## marcos

Player99 said:


> This store is called INTERcontenental Music. He had a store on Montreal Rd. in the '80's called Continental Music that went bust. I remember almost buying a big orange Gretsch there when I was 16. I wished I would have. Perhaps when he tried to start up again as INTERcontinental Music he couldn't get any brands due to stiffing them before, so he found a solution. Cheap China crap.


Yes, i remember that store and also when they moved down on Rideau for a few years


----------



## jbealsmusic

mike_oxbig said:


> Let us know how the haggling goes. I have a mini camera you can hide in your hat.


Probably not well... It is extremely out of character for me. I pay the listed price or I go elsewhere for a better deal. If I like the place, I'll ask if they price match. In a situation like this, I'm a fish out of water. Haggling goes against everything in my being.


----------



## High/Deaf

jbealsmusic said:


> Lots of good memories there ... for the wrong reasons. But amusing enough to me.
> 
> This is their tactic... Buy guitars direct from China, mark them up 10X (1000%), and leave them perpetually on clearance for 50% off. Let people haggle for up to 80% off, and you still double your money at minimum. Their profit margins are astronomical!
> 
> *I don't know all the gory details, but the owner ran into some serious problems with the usual brands/distributors and had to come up with another solution. He ended up finding OEM manufacturers in China, came up with a couple of his own branding ideas, and started buying straight from the factories rather than re-selling other brands.*
> 
> It's exactly what Rondo Music does, as well as a number of other companies. The difference? His wild/unpredictable attitude and excessive markup.
> 
> The guitars on his wall are worth about 20% of what he prices them at, at best. He would still sell them at a reasonable profit if he priced them appropriately, and people wouldn't feel so ripped off because they'd be paying a reasonable price given the quality of the instruments. I worked for an owner like that once... Extremely resistant to change and impossible to convince them that anything will work except what they're already doing. "Why force yourself to sell 10 guitars at $200 when you could sell just one to some sucker at $2000?"
> 
> Hated my life working in a store like that. Still recovering...


That's a good lesson against no-name brands and for recognized ones. Buyer beware. 

We have a retailer like that in the Tri-cities (Crossroads). The owner is his own worst enemy. He drove me away enough times I won't bother even looking for parking near there, let alone darkening his hallowed doorway. There are enough other places that treat customers with civility and respect to bother with that shite.


----------



## 1SweetRide

jbealsmusic said:


> Probably not well... It is extremely out of character for me. I pay the listed price or I go elsewhere for a better deal. If I like the place, I'll ask if they price match. In a situation like this, I'm a fish out of water. Haggling goes against everything in my being.


Don’t go to the Medina in Marrakech.


----------



## Electraglide

1SweetRide said:


> Don’t go to the Medina in Marrakech.
> 
> View attachment 243624






Sorry guys.....couldn't help it.


----------



## ezcomes

but...if they close...where else are you going to be able to find close to 30 guitars warped from being in the windows for years, for an exorbitant price??

was in there once...made it about 15ft into the store...greeted rudely...turned around and left


----------



## mhammer

Some Ottawa-area folks may recall Used Sound, on Preston St. It's been gone for well over a decade and a half, and I understand the former owner has relocated to Bath, ON. He wasn't aggressive, and not particularly rude, just a little nuts. There was always something interesting in there, but it was almost always hard to find, due to the cramped quarters, and often weirdly priced, with little willingness to debate the indicated price. It was generally a frustrating experience to attempt to shop there.


----------



## jbealsmusic

mhammer said:


> Some Ottawa-area folks may recall Used Sound, on Preston St. It's been gone for well over a decade and a half, and I understand the former owner has relocated to Bath, ON. He wasn't aggressive, and not particularly rude, just a little nuts. There was always something interesting in there, but it was almost always hard to find, due to the cramped quarters, and often weirdly priced, with little willingness to debate the indicated price. It was generally a frustrating experience to attempt to shop there.


I bought my first 4-track recorder from Hans. Wrote and recorded many songs on that thing in the late nineties. His was a peculiar fellow, but he always had some interesting stuff kicking around.


----------



## marcos

mhammer said:


> Some Ottawa-area folks may recall Used Sound, on Preston St. It's been gone for well over a decade and a half, and I understand the former owner has relocated to Bath, ON. He wasn't aggressive, and not particularly rude, just a little nuts. There was always something interesting in there, but it was almost always hard to find, due to the cramped quarters, and often weirdly priced, with little willingness to debate the indicated price. It was generally a frustrating experience to attempt to shop there.


Yes indeed Mark. Hanz was his nick name. Funny as hell. What a character but yes, the first time you went in he sounded a bit off his rocker. I truly enjoyed buying from him. He had a small inventory but still some nice guitars and amps. I miss him cause i was there every week in the 90's. Pretty cramped spaces thats for sure.


----------



## Guest

Used Sound was a hoarder house.


----------



## ezcomes

Player99 said:


> Used Sound was a hoarder house.


So...when i was in University, i went there to buy some tubes...while not quite what i would call a hoarder (ive been in a couple)...i liked the shop and could never find it again...aparantly, it closed not long after i was there


----------



## Rick31797

If the store was not so far from me , I would have like to go in , just to piss him off and kick me out ...that would be a great memory..I read some of the reviews , so funny ...people unaware of this old mans disposition, until there escorted out the door...lol.


----------



## 2N1305

I know it's a year after the last comment, but I had to chime in and say, I MISS USED SOUND! Always some awesome, old cool stuff, parts for your old Rockinger or Fender custom whammy bridge, Old REAL Kramers from the eighties, a Leslie, cool old synths. Who remembers saying "scuse me" at least 5 times when you're trying to get by another person in a row?

Now it' coffee shop. It's all beautiful and clean and starngely, dimmer lighting than used sound. Also no guitars. Boring.

If somebody knows where Hans has relocated (in Bath?) please tell us where.

2N


----------



## jbealsmusic

2N1305 said:


> I know it's a year after the last comment, but I had to chime in and say, I MISS USED SOUND! Always some awesome, old cool stuff, parts for your old Rockinger or Fender custom whammy bridge, Old REAL Kramers from the eighties, a Leslie, cool old synths. Who remembers saying "scuse me" at least 5 times when you're trying to get by another person in a row?
> 
> Now it' coffee shop. It's all beautiful and clean and starngely, dimmer lighting than used sound. Also no guitars. Boring.
> 
> If somebody knows where Hans has relocated (in Bath?) please tell us where.
> 
> 2N


Hans was great. I bought my first 4-track recorder there as a scrappy pimple-ridden teenager. Unlike every other store I visited in the city at the time, he actually seemed interested in my money and took quite a bit of time to help me out. Many songs were written/recorded with that 4-track. I went back many times for all sorts of odds and ends. The place did seem a bit like a hoarders paradise, but it had its charm.


----------



## marcos

2N1305 said:


> I know it's a year after the last comment, but I had to chime in and say, I MISS USED SOUND! Always some awesome, old cool stuff, parts for your old Rockinger or Fender custom whammy bridge, Old REAL Kramers from the eighties, a Leslie, cool old synths. Who remembers saying "scuse me" at least 5 times when you're trying to get by another person in a row?
> 
> 
> It was also my favourite place to buy musical instruments.What a character he was. When you walked in the door he would scream something out at the top of his lungs. LOL. Miss him also. And yes, i remember 'excuse me' as you shuffled through the isles.lol. And upstairs was a nightmare but it was all good and fun to hang out there.
> Now it' coffee shop. It's all beautiful and clean and starngely, dimmer lighting than used sound. Also no guitars. Boring.
> 
> If somebody knows where Hans has relocated (in Bath?) please tell us where.
> 
> 2N


----------



## mhammer

I found Used Sound a little exasperating. There was plenty of interesting gear, but Hans did not always price things appropriately and the joint was so crowded you could easily overlook stuff because it was piled in awkward ways in narrow aisles that didn't provide enough room to step back so you could see everything. Retrotown Music was always a far more pleasant shopping experience. Retrotown felt like a store where Used Sound felt like you were rummaging around in someone's garage for that spanner you wanted but couldn't find.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Who remembers Blue Note Music on Bank Street with Hank and Dave and Dorothy? I took some steel guitar (lap steel) leessons from Hank and wound up teaching guitar there for awhile. Lovely people.


----------



## sctrotts

We'd get so many of these guitars donated into a charity I worked for. Repairs repairs GD junk more repairs.. I threw them out. nothing was useable. Glad its gone. crotchety ol coot.


----------



## Serge_L

mhammer said:


> I found Used Sound a little exasperating. There was plenty of interesting gear, but Hans did not always price things appropriately and the joint was so crowded you could easily overlook stuff because it was piled in awkward ways in narrow aisles that didn't provide enough room to step back so you could see everything. Retrotown Music was always a far more pleasant shopping experience. Retrotown felt like a store where Used Sound felt like you were rummaging around in someone's garage for that spanner you wanted but couldn't find.


Hey Mark! Good to see you're still in the area! Miss Retrotown too, loved the place!

Intercontinental? Well, I remember calling there once, asking if they had any Telecaster-type guitars. Answer came LOUD and clear: "Look in the Yellow Pages and you will see what we sell!", before hanging up. They also had those handwritten signs in the store forbidding the use of cellphones.

A former colleague


----------



## Permanent Waves

Just saw someone trying to sell an Intex drum-guitar-bass combo for $2000 on Kijiji and was reminded of that place. I always feel sorry for first-time buyers (mostly parents) who go there and get huckstered into buying overpriced garbage and try to re-sell it on Kijiji after their kids lose interest. Very little repeat business there, and the owner was nasty to knowledgeable customers because he knew they would never buy there, but he sure turned on the charm for newbies. I remember going there in the mid-80's when it was on Montreal road and getting kicked out for wearing a Steve's T-shirt. Back then they were the only authorised Gibson dealer in town. Some of the earlier imports in the 80's like Sanox were from Matsumoku and were decent quality for the money, especially on their "repossessed items" floor. It will be a great day for Ottawa first-time music shoppers when that blight is eradicated from the local scene, but like the line in Godfather II, "He's been dying of the same hear attack for 20 years". 

I remember Hans Schell from Used Sound, I loved going there. He used to jokingly yell "Buy something, you son-of-a!" when we walked in, but he was always very nice to us. I think the problem is he wasn't selective enough when taking stuff into his store (remember all the reel-to-reels stacked at the top?) but if you came in at the right time, there were some good deals to be had. I bought a lot of stuff there in the late 80's. He went on to open Loyalist Music & Used Sound on Main St. in Bath, but that's closed now. There's a Schell's Food Market a block away, maybe he changed business. I miss Retrotown too, what an awesome store and great selection. I think the high-price of real-estate as well as the popularity of on-line sales has really sounded the death-knell for brick-and-mortar used shops. I really miss walking into a store filled with used instruments - thankfully Spaceman Music survived the Songbird selloff and is employee-owned. I really like that place.


----------



## jbealsmusic

You know what's hilarious (and completely unsurprising)? Intercontinental never actually closed. He is still open for business and operating just as before.

This must be like, the 10th closing sale they've had that I can recall where they didn't actually close.


----------



## Diablo

gosh, when small independents go under it makes me a little sad. but based on all the comments here, the world would be better of without his business.


----------



## player99

Mancherte said:


> Music is a miracle in life. It brings a lot of interesting things for myself to explore. It's great to bring shared music to everyone, I will do it every day. How about you?


I am curious what this has to do with this thread about a mean ol' music store owner and his crappy inventory?


----------



## Chito

LOL and he shows a chinese flag. I think


----------



## tomee2

Joined 5 hrs ago. Disinformation spam bot being tested?


----------



## Mooh

This is a fun walk down memory lane. The thread, that is, I've never been to the store that I can recall. I miss haunting the big city stores, good and bad, like I used to.


----------

